# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  RUSSIAN NATIVE SPEAKER OFFERS HELP

## annuschka

HI EVERYBODY, 
I AM HAPPY TO HELP THOSE WHO NEED SUPPORT IN LEARNING RUSSIAN! IT IS FUN  ::  
i AM A LANGUAGE TEACHER (ENGLISH AND GERMAN), RUSSIAN IS MY NATIVE LANGUAGE 
DROP ME A FEW LINES, IF YOU WANT TO CHAT OR HAVE ANY DIFFICULTIES   
успехов, ребята!  
Анна

----------


## ATA

I have just started learning Russian at collage. I am a newbie and hardly read the alphabet, but hopefully i will improve soon and be able to ask questions  ::

----------


## Zarafshan

Здравствуйте, 
A warm South African hallo to you, I am a married old South African male and enjoying a quality early retirement, I am an open minded individual searching for Russian pen friends, whom would be interested in a long-term friendship based on honesty and respect.  
I am a South African derivative of Irish and German ancestors and I am absolutely crazy in love with the Russian language! I desperately want to learn to understand and read the complex Cyrillic written Russian for I have learnt to speak your language back in 2003 but are experiencing a desperate want and need to read your beautiful language! My Russian intertwinement occurred back in 2003 while working in Uzbekistan with Uzbeks, Russians, Kazaks, Byelorussians and Ukrainians while constructing a new gold mine a few kilometres outside of Zarafshan, Uzbekistan.  
Благослави Вас Бог! 
Peter Weber.
South Africa.

----------

